# Bowie!!



## Ruthanne (Jan 7, 2017)

News 1 year after his death:

https://www.yahoo.com/music/its-bee...and-planet-earth-is-still-blue-042444633.html


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 7, 2017)

here's my favorite Bowie:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4d7Wp9kKjA


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 7, 2017)

Hoot N Annie said:


> here's my favorite Bowie:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4d7Wp9kKjA


I LOVE that song!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 8, 2017)

I like this one!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 25, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I like this one!


Thanks, I hadn't seen that.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 24, 2017)

This is really good.  If you love David like I love David you can watch his Concerts From All Over the World:


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 24, 2017)

An awesome talent and a fascinating man.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 24, 2017)

Warrigal said:


> An awesome talent and a fascinating man.


Indeed he is, I won't say was because he still "IS."  Love him so  much, miss him so much.  His death was a tragedy for me and so many. We still have all the good memories of his music, though, tons of it!:love_heart:


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Arachne (Mar 24, 2017)

I like a lot of his music over the years. I still pinch myself hes not here anymore.. This is my favorite


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 31, 2017)

Another Bowie concert!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 13, 2017)

This song makes me see the romantic side of Mr. David Bowie!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 13, 2017)

My favorite Bowie album:


----------

